# Dog photos BULL TERRIERS



## Noongato (May 20, 2008)

I noticed that a few people have Bull Terriers on here, since i am a proud owner too i decided to have a forum of piks, so feel free to post photos of your pals.
Any other breeds are welcome too, so no discriminations, as i have a mongrel border collie thing too.....
My dogs are Phat Tony (mobster bull terrier) and Cheif (Sherrif collie)

Photos coming very soon......


----------



## Noongato (May 20, 2008)

*Tony*

View attachment 52783


View attachment 52784


View attachment 52785


----------



## Noongato (May 20, 2008)

*Cheif*

Yes, Cheif is evil, mind you there just playing...

View attachment 52786


View attachment 52787


View attachment 52788


----------



## kakariki (May 20, 2008)

My O/H used to breed Bullies. ATM we have a G Shepherd [ Dana ] & a Dane X Bull Mastiff [ Aragorn ]. Bullie is definitely next! Dana drops too much hair & Aragorn is not very user friendly due to his sheer size & bulk! Wouldn't part with either of them though. That is a 6 x 4 trailer Aragorn is standing next to. My o/h had a bullie like yours. He was called MoonDog.


----------



## Noongato (May 20, 2008)

Whoa, how much dog food do u go through? Im at a 10kilo bag a week


----------



## kakariki (May 21, 2008)

10kg chicken carcasses/ week, 3 X 1.2kg cans & a 4.5kg bag crunch/week. I try to use chicken mince instead of canned but not always poss. He is 2yo now & although he gives Dana a hard time, she gives it back. He dug a hole yesterday, right by the back of the car. Of course I didn't see it cos I was in a rush and down I went. He digs BIG holes!! Silly bugger likes to bury stuff. [ usually stolen items like my dustpan or the kids shoes! ] It wouldn't be so bad but he does a lousy job of filling in! :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (May 21, 2008)

Dammit i just posted pics in the other thread


----------



## waruikazi (May 21, 2008)

And one more


----------



## Noongato (May 21, 2008)

I cant get over how much your pup looks like tony when he was little..... Gorgeous. Does he seek out your smelly sock pile? Tony did as a pup....


----------



## gman78 (May 21, 2008)

He is beautiful,
They're are the only breed i would buy over a staffy


----------



## waruikazi (May 21, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> I cant get over how much your pup looks like tony when he was little..... Gorgeous. Does he seek out your smelly sock pile? Tony did as a pup....



Yes he does... little mongrel


----------



## Noongato (May 21, 2008)

Well if you loose him in the house u know where to look.....


----------



## scam7278 (May 21, 2008)

omg waruikazi i have just fallen im love with your dog  bullies are by far my fav dog


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2008)

heres my bully


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 31, 2008)

love those bullies,1 of my favourite breeds,german shepherds first,but they are nice,cheers


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's some new pics of my boy.


----------



## aoife (Aug 1, 2008)

how cute!!!!!!!


----------



## swampie (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's one of my girls, i have pics of my other bullys but they are printed out, so i'll post some pics of them when i work out how to use the scanner.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 1, 2008)

swampie said:


> Here's one of my girls, i have pics of my other bullys but they are printed out, so i'll post some pics of them when i work out how to use the scanner.



She's awesome!

How old was she before her ears stood up? My boy is nearly 6 months and one of his ears is still floppy, do they ever have one ear that just hangs?


----------



## swampie (Aug 1, 2008)

Gordo - her ears have been up since she was about 6-8 weeks 0ld, some take allot longer than others for their ears to stand up and some can stay floppy. You can help the ears stand up by massaging them and by taping them up. By the looks of your boy i'd say it wont be to long before his ears stand up, he has quite big ears so it will take a bit longer than a dog with smaller ears, i have a boy with big ears and he would have been 6 months old before both of his ears stood up properly.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 1, 2008)

chEARS swampie :lol:


----------



## nonamesleft (Aug 1, 2008)

Heres my Girl, Sitting on the couch with my Daughter.

Shes's 3 Years old and is a tri-colour.

Ill post some more later.


----------



## nonamesleft (Aug 1, 2008)

and some more


----------



## swampie (Aug 1, 2008)

Typical bully, lying around on the couch spread eagle.


----------



## hilly (Aug 1, 2008)

anyone got a ridgeback???


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 1, 2008)

Waruikazi, is your dog spooning you? 

He looks awesome. Also I've got a dog that has one ear up and one ear down, she's 6yrs old now. I think your bully's ears will probably both stick up eventually.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 2, 2008)

BrownHash said:


> Waruikazi, is your dog spooning you?



Yes my boy is spooning me lol. He's my hot water bottle :lol:


----------



## jaih (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice dogs.


----------



## PeeGee (Aug 2, 2008)

hey everyone.. 

thought i'd share my boxer/lab cross with you guys as well. picture is a few years old, but he hasn't changed much, just got a bit grey lately


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

i unfortunately don't have a bullie but i have A Lab called Bisciut.He was pretty good as a pup as in never used 2 rip shoes but it was really hard 2 toilet train him!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2008)

here my bully:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2008)

some more


----------



## bundybear (Sep 12, 2008)

truely awesome dogs there
heres mine. the bully x is named Druitt cause i found him as a stray on a job site in Mt Druitt, he was only a few months old when i found him, flea ridden little skinny bugger he was! now look the fat bugger.
the little jack russell is called Pebbles and is my daughter Holly's dog.


----------



## Noongato (Sep 12, 2008)

Jack Russels are the root of all evil!!

The best dogs are the mongrel strays IMO


----------



## bundybear (Sep 15, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> Jack Russels are the root of all evil!!
> 
> The best dogs are the mongrel strays IMO


nah, not all of 'em, but i know what you mean. and i think it all depends on how active you keep them.
this little ones pretty good, she doesn't chew things other than her toys and bones plus the bully keeps her in line!
so true, so true


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 15, 2008)

Great shots of some great dogs.
Here is jack as a pup.
A x bred mongrel with ridgeback, kelpie and amstaff, 
very friendly but Im thinking he is due for the big chop.
He will wake up one day soon and find someone has picked his pocket.
Curlers in, as a pup.





And, head in gate hole.




I have an old brindle british bully here to.
Ill find a pic later.
Cheers


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 18, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Here's some new pics of my boy.


Aww
!


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 18, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> Yes, Cheif is evil, mind you there just playing...



They might be just playing, but it looks like some pretty serious play going on there............... it's amazing how even the gentlest of dogs can look so fierce!!!!!!! Lovely dogs everyone.


----------



## mattG (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't you just hate people who bump really old threads...............anyway here's a shot of my little girl.


----------



## Noongato (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah i was just thinking that. This thread died ages ago.
Still, im always interested in piks of stuff...


----------



## Noongato (Sep 3, 2009)

Aww my boys....

View attachment 101094


----------



## dpeica (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## grannieannie (Sep 3, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Aww my boys....
> 
> View attachment 101094




Oh that is totally adorable......hard to say which is the cutist....roflao...lol


----------



## mattG (Sep 3, 2009)

he's awesome dpeica....i wish my girls ears would prick up, 4 months old & they're still floppy


----------



## Noongato (Sep 3, 2009)

Dont u have to massage them to get them to stand? I got told that wayy too late, which is why my boof has floppy ears. Such a shame, makes him look like a mongrel.


----------



## mattG (Sep 4, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Dont u have to massage them to get them to stand? I got told that wayy too late, which is why my boof has floppy ears. Such a shame, makes him look like a mongrel.



yeah i have heard that, I'd better start massaging.... some people even tape ears to make them stay up but not2 sure about that1


----------

